# finc / apt-get et autre gestionnaire de paquet pour mac os



## bruce_ (7 Mai 2009)

Bonjour
Suite à mon thread : ttp://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/switch-depuis-unix-linux-bsd-263045.html

Pour résumer je débarque de linux/BSD sous 10.3 (et plus 10.2) .
Je viens d'installer fink et apt-get et je suis très surpris apparament je ne peux pas installer vlc alors qu'il existe une version pour macos  de manière général je trouve pas beaucoup de paquets. Me manque t'il des depots? est ce le mauvais gestionnaire de paquets? est 10.3 qui est trop vieux?

On me conseil de passer a une version plus récente mais est ce que mon pauvre G3 avec 380 Mo de RAM le supportera?


----------



## tatouille (10 Mai 2009)

http://www.macports.org/


----------



## ntx (10 Mai 2009)

Si c'est pour installer uniquement l'exécutable, tu vas sur le site de VLC pour le télécharger, pas besoin de fink :rateau:

Pour 10.4, au niveau mémoire plus il y en a mieux c'est. J'ai fait tourner 10.4 sur un G3/400 avec 192 Mo, c'est lent mais ça marche pour du web sans trop d'animation. Pour le reste tu risques de souffrir.


----------

